# كلمه احــبك.



## روزي86 (14 أبريل 2010)

*كلمة احبك ... 
تائهة بين السطور 
موجة حرة تحاصرها الصخور ... 
فتثور فى الاعماق وتعانق الرمال ... 
تتمنى الفرار فيأسرها المحال ... 
فكيف اكتبها وكيف اخفيها؟ 
وهى كالموج طليقة خفاقة 
فكيف تقتل حقيقة براقة 
تتراقص فى عينى وتحفر فى اعماقى 
كلمة احبك ثورة فكيف اخمدها ... 
اخاف ان يأتى يوم فيه افقدها ... 
اخاف ان تظل تؤلمنى ... 
وانت انت لا ترحمنى 
اخبرنى كيف انساك وانساها... 
او كيف افهمك اياها 
فتهوانى وتهواها......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 أبريل 2010)

*اخبرنى كيف انساك وانساها...
اعتقد انه مهما حصل مش هتتنسى 
خصوصا كلمة زى دى

ميرسى ليكى روزى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2010)

ميرسي يا قمر

نورتي الموضوع

ومعاكي حق


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2010)

رووووووعه يا روزى
شكرا ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (16 أبريل 2010)

*
جميل  يا روزي

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> رووووووعه يا روزى
> شكرا ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


 

ربنا يخليك يا كوكو

نورت بمرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *جميل يا روزي*
> 
> *شكراااااا على الموضوع الرائع*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*


 

نورت يا كليمو بمرورك الجميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## *koki* (16 أبريل 2010)

روعة بجد يا روزى


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2010)

ميرسي يا قمر علي مرورك الجميل زيك


----------



## ستيفان (16 أبريل 2010)

*تتراقص فى عينى وتحفر فى اعماقى 
كلمة احبك ثورة فكيف اخمدها ... 
اخاف ان يأتى يوم فيه افقدها ... *

*كلمات في غاية الروعة *
*تحياتي*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2010)

نورت يا ستيفان بكلامك الرقيق زيك


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (12 يوليو 2012)

احساس جميل و رقيق جدا

باركك الرب و رعاك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 يوليو 2012)

*كلمات جميلة زيك يا اجمل روزى فى بستان المنتدى *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 يوليو 2012)

لا يوجد تعليق على هذه الكلمات الجبارة رائعة


----------



## روزي86 (29 يوليو 2012)

مصطفى 1971 قال:


> احساس جميل و رقيق جدا
> 
> باركك الرب و رعاك




الف شكر لمرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (29 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *كلمات جميلة زيك يا اجمل روزى فى بستان المنتدى *




ميرسي حبيبتي ده من زوقك


----------



## روزي86 (29 يوليو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> لا يوجد تعليق على هذه الكلمات الجبارة رائعة




نورت يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2012)

*كلام جميل جدا
شكرا روزي​*


----------



## النهيسى (3 أغسطس 2012)

جميله جدا جدا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

رووووعة 
تسلم الايادي
​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أغسطس 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا
> شكرا روزي​*




ميرسي يا مايكل

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (28 أغسطس 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> جميله جدا جدا
> الرب يباركك​




نورت يا استاذي


----------



## روزي86 (28 أغسطس 2012)

MaRiNa G قال:


> رووووعة
> تسلم الايادي
> ​



نورتي يا قمر


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

هى الثوره الايام دى مش اى ثوره ياروزى 

ههههههههههههههههه

بس كلمات جميله معبره 

ثانك يوو ​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (1 يوليو 2013)

كلامك دوخني جدا
فهو اقدر من السحر واغرب من الخيال
وفي الرومانسية مكتسح المجال


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> هى الثوره الايام دى مش اى ثوره ياروزى
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههه

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> كلامك دوخني جدا
> فهو اقدر من السحر واغرب من الخيال
> وفي الرومانسية مكتسح المجال




ميرسي يا مينا

ههههههههههه والف سلامه عليك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أغسطس 2013)

ممتازة وممتاز ه  هزه المحبة \المحبة لا تسقط ابدا


----------



## روزي86 (17 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا ليك علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

*


			كلمة احبك ثورة فكيف اخمدها ...
اخاف ان يأتى يوم فيه افقدها .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


رووووووووووعة يا روزي بجد 
عاشت ايديكي يا قمري
اللي بتكتب الكلام الجميل ده 
ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *
> 
> رووووووووووعة يا روزي بجد
> عاشت ايديكي يا قمري
> ...




ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------

